# Bachman 1:20.3 Scale Side-Dump Car



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Guys, I am having trouble with my ore car. The bushes on the end of the axle is worn out to the point where one has been lost. the bush insulates the power from the track going through the wheels which causes a short. Also the steel frame that the wheels sit into is much larger than the axle & becuase the bush is missing the wheels wobble considerably. I have tried cutting down some plastic tube to use as a bush with limited success. But the wobble is still very noticable and at times can cause derailments. I contacted Bachman who answered but were unable to help me with replacement parts.
Has anyone else had a problem in this area and what would be your collective advice on a home made fix to this problem? The rest of my ore cars are plastic frame so I dont have any problems with them.
Regards rom Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I would just buy a new one as they aren't really that expensive.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Posted By Russell Miller on 20 Dec 2010 10:30 PM 
I would just buy a new one as they aren't really that expensive. 

at 50.00 a car i am not sure that is true 


any idea what size they are?


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Wholesale trains has them for $26.13
1:20.3 RTR Wood Side Dump Car, Black, Bachmann Large Scale Trains, BAC92503


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

The hole size is 6 mm. The trouble is that postage is about $50 to bring from States. It is the size of the package and not the weight on this item. You get a very large box which protects the item. Out here the cost is about $40au plus local postage.Thats if I can find a dealer which the steel framed car. There are many with the plastic frames. I find steel frames are far better at rolling and tracking. I am going to try 2 part steel epoxy and drill out to suit. I am told that it will not conduct power, so I will give it a try. I will let you know what happens.
Regards Andrew


----------

